# The old kid pony.



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

*"The Old Kid Pony"*

Two years ago I turned him out
He got too old to ride
He wasn't with the bunch today
Thats how I knew he died
I rode up on the highest hill
The day was cold and raw
From there I saw him lying dead
down in the biggest draw.

The kids had learned to ride on him 
together they had fun
he always brought them home from school
through rain or snow or sun
if they fell off, he'd stop and wait
he didn't seem to care
how much they thumped him in the ribs
or hung on by his hair.

I rode up close to say good-bye
a horse like him is rare
an' something seemed to fill my throat
to see him lying there 
I wish now I'd kept him in
he'd wintered out enough
his teeth were gone, he was too old
the winter was just too rough.

As I sat there looking down
on those old legs so trim
I thought of all the miles they went
and how we trusted him
a horse, to me, is like a man
they're both the same inside
the qualities we like in men
within the horse abide.

I knew I'd have to tell the boys
their friend had passed away
to where he'd be a colt again
with other kids to play
and so I thought as I rode on
with eyes a little dim
a boy would make a better man
who had a pal like him.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

thats a really good poem 
sad though nearly made me cry


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

That's lovely!


----------



## englishrider (Feb 4, 2010)

aww that is great but is so sad


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

thats great! Sad though, but good!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Thats beautiful! I almost cried
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SamboStar (Sep 18, 2008)

Awesome! Even though my own little brothers ride (play with) a palomino shetland mare, and she's old...makes me think of her!


----------

